# Oil pressure warning



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

My oil pressure warning is turning on at seemingly random times. It started a few weeks ago. Some days I get no warnings, some days I get 3-4. I don't know if it is a high pressure or a low pressure warning. I've looked on other forums and found no answers. Does this sound like a faulty sensor? How many oil pressure sensors are there?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Real oil pressure problems will starve the head/valves, and you will hear a lot of click/clacking (BAD!) around the head. The oil pressure sender goes straight from the sensor to the cluster - it does't interact with any other system. I think more often than not the fault light is triggered by a failing sensor. It is a $5 part, so certainly try changing it first (as long as you don't hear an oil-starved head as mentioned above).


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't drive it...get it looked at...could be a number of thngs...clogged oil pump screen, bad oil pump, bad cam chain tensioner, or you could have spun a bearing(s) 
Pull the pan, look for metal...or take it to someone knowledgeable that's not going to rape you in price at the same time...


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok so here's an update on my oil pressure warning problem. The warning indicator and warning beeps still come on occasionally but I've noticed that it *only* comes on when I'm coming to a stop, like when I get to a stop sign or stop light, and my rpms are at idle. The warning comes on for only a few seconds, then turns off. Might happen 4-5 times in a day, or might not happen at all in a day. In fact I went 7 days last week without any warnings, and now it just came back yesterday. Other than the oil pressure warning the car drives perfectly and I don't hear any strange noises. 
I took it to my mechanic and he drove the car and of course he didn't see the warning come on and he spent about 15 minutes looking at things and he basically said "if the warning comes on and stays on, then bring the car back." (he didn't charge me). He did mention that it could be a clogged screen, which he thought was a known TT issue. 
So now today, its acting a little different. The warning came on a few times when I stopped at stop lights, but this time it stayed on and didn't turn off. So after about 10 seconds, I just reved up the engine a little, without moving, and the warning light turned off. I did this at 3 different stop lights. 
Is this a clue? I can't do any work on the car, I have to take it to a shop. How much trouble is it to get to this oil pump screen? 
Is the oil pressure gauge just a switch that turns on when oil pressure is low? And whenever the switch is on, the warning turns on on my dashboard? 
I have an OBD2 reader and VCDS Lite, is there any useful information I could get from the reader? (not sure what to look for) 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i have the same problem.. any luck figuring it out.. ?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

It can never hurt to scan it.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

similar issue, turned out to be cracked dipstick tube. worth checking.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

tt92103 said:


> Ok so here's an update on my oil pressure warning problem. The warning indicator and warning beeps still come on occasionally but I've noticed that it *only* comes on when I'm coming to a stop, like when I get to a stop sign or stop light, and my rpms are at idle. The warning comes on for only a few seconds, then turns off. Might happen 4-5 times in a day, or might not happen at all in a day. In fact I went 7 days last week without any warnings, and now it just came back yesterday. Other than the oil pressure warning the car drives perfectly and I don't hear any strange noises.


 do you notice your coolant temp gauge doing anything strange at the same time your oil light went on? reading high/low or nothing at all? 

i had the exact same symptoms and it turned out it was the CTS... swapped it out and the oil light problem went away.... TT clusters are stupid... it's like getting a sprained ankle and then losing your sense of smell because of it


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

well.. thats what im thinking.. It started when my cluster took a crap on me. The cluster is in the process of being repaired. ill let ya guys know what happens with my situation when i get it back... 

trixx, what do you mean by CTS?


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

trixx said:


> do you notice your coolant temp gauge doing anything strange at the same time your oil light went on? reading high/low or nothing at all?


 My coolant level always reads the same, its about halfway between the 'C' and the 50% mark. 
Here's another thing I didn't mention before. The problem first came up 1 week after an oil change. I used synthetic oil and it was my first ever oil change (I just bought the car in Oct). I don't kow what kind of oil the previous owners used. As soon as the oil pressure warning light turned on, I stopped and let it cool down for 15min and then checked the oil level and I noticed that the oil level was high. So I'm wondering if too much oil contributed to the problem. I've checked the oil level once a week and each week its a little lower, and today its reading a normal level.


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> well.. thats what im thinking.. It started when my cluster took a crap on me. The cluster is in the process of being repaired. ill let ya guys know what happens with my situation when i get it back...


 How are you getting your cluster repaired? Is it going to be replaced or is there something specific they will fix on it? I have some old maintenance records from my car and it says my instrument cluster was removed and replaced several years ago...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> well.. thats what im thinking.. It started when my cluster took a crap on me. The cluster is in the process of being repaired. ill let ya guys know what happens with my situation when i get it back...
> 
> trixx, what do you mean by CTS?


 Coolant Temp Sensor.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

yeah it doesn't make since the temp sensor would cause the low oil light to come one...that is weird. 



trixx said:


> do you notice your coolant temp gauge doing anything strange at the same time your oil light went on? reading high/low or nothing at all?
> 
> i had the exact same symptoms and it turned out it was the CTS... swapped it out and the oil light problem went away.... TT clusters are stupid... it's like getting a sprained ankle and then losing your sense of smell because of it


----------



## maicborg (Sep 26, 2021)

trixx said:


> do you notice your coolant temp gauge doing anything strange at the same time your oil light went on? reading high/low or nothing at all?
> 
> i had the exact same symptoms and it turned out it was the CTS... swapped it out and the oil light problem went away.... TT clusters are stupid... it's like getting a sprained ankle and then losing your sense of smell because of it


hi trixx, old discussion but new for me. I'm a audi tt mk1 owner by 10 days.. 
I have exactly this issue, temperature gauge needle go to zero and the low pressure warning start blinking and beeping.
CTS was an easy fix? can I replace easily? can you give me some further information? many thanks


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

maicborg said:


> hi trixx, old discussion but new for me. I'm a audi tt mk1 owner by 10 days..
> I have exactly this issue, temperature gauge needle go to zero and the low pressure warning start blinking and beeping.
> CTS was an easy fix? can I replace easily? can you give me some further information? many thanks


I'm not sure you're going to get a lot of replies from anyone originally involved with this old thread, but having replaced my coolant temp sensor a couple of times on different TTs, I can at least confirm for you that yes - it's quite easy to do. I'm not saying this is definitively your problem, but if you do decide to do it, there are plenty of online tutorials including on YT, I believe. You just need to get the correct, current part for your car, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess I didn't update this thread from 10 years ago, but the culprit was the coolant temp sensor. As soon as I replaced it, the oil pressure warning never came back and my coolant temp reading has been normal. I replaced it again a year ago.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow... I think this is the first time that I've ever seen a 10 year old thread bumped... and then OP came through with the pertinent information.

First time for everything, I suppose. 😂


----------



## maicborg (Sep 26, 2021)

thank to this old post I have found the solution!!! I can confirm at 100% I changed the CTS and the oil warning is disappear I'm very happy. thank you.


----------

